# Do you need real celtic-folk-medieval instruments for your music?



## ianfontova (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm a soundtrack composer with special interest for celtic music. I mix *celtic *music with *epic-orchestral, viking, pagan, funk, metal, electronic*... I mix orchestra library sounds with quite a variety of acoustic folk instruments (flutes, bagpipe, violin, guitar, bouzouki, mandolin...).

Thanks to this, I also worked a lot as a *performer *for other composers, such as *Antti Martikainen*, and recorded some celtic flutes for *Sabaton*'s last orchestral album.

This is my YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/IanFontovaValeroMusic

I also attach some of my work in this thread, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wolfy Wallace (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the listen. My main machine is away for repair before the Corona virus epidemic and I feel like my arms have been chopped off without it. I am looking for some basic backing track to accompany Uilleann Pipes for Hymn for the sea and some Braveheart numbers. Let me know if you might be able to assist. I will also check out your YouTube channel Thanks


----------



## Stringtree (Jun 3, 2020)

Way to go. Finding this made me very happy. Some serious heavy weighty stuff here.

Everywhere I turn, I have so much to learn. 

I might have been born of it. Adopted. But it's a serious pleasure to hear someone bash it out. I hope that you find what you're looking for and make more. It's seriously awesome. If I get to choose, I choose this. There's no question in my mind. I suspect, but cannae never be sure. 

Love it, man. Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Wolfy Wallace (Jun 4, 2020)

No, just decent vst would suffice as I will be playing real pipes in the key of D


----------



## ianfontova (Jun 4, 2020)

Wolfy Wallace said:


> Thanks for the listen. My main machine is away for repair before the Corona virus epidemic and I feel like my arms have been chopped off without it. I am looking for some basic backing track to accompany Uilleann Pipes for Hymn for the sea and some Braveheart numbers. Let me know if you might be able to assist. I will also check out your YouTube channel Thanks


Thanks for your words  Sure! you can send an email to [email protected] explaning me the details, attaching your uilleann pipes track or whatever you find convenient. Looking forwad to hear from you!


----------



## Wolfy Wallace (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks Ian


----------

